# Flies flies flies



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Thought I might put this in here, to change things around a bit :lol2: Just some flies, simple as really. 

My fave: (_Musca _spp.?)


Bzz Fly by AshMashMash, on Flickr

Hoverfly?










Flies


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

You have a fav fly?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Nice pics mate!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Fill said:


> You have a fav fly?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Nice pics mate!


Fave _picture_ :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol. Thanks Phil


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Very cool Pics Ash...

Do you have a new lens or something mate?:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Very cool Pics Ash...
> 
> Do you have a new lens or something mate?:whistling2:


Thanks TT!

No, these are still with the 60mm Macro lens I have  Just I am improving my flash technique, using varying milk-bottle set ups. Currently this was the set up for the flies:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

That's a pretty cool flash setup there Ash...

I dont use flash, i have to rely on the sunlight:blush:

However, I should start to think about experimenting with my built in flash, because clearly its worth the effort...Just have to figure out how to suppress the amount of light an stuff?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> That's a pretty cool flash setup there Ash...
> 
> I dont use flash, i have to rely on the sunlight:blush:
> 
> However, I should start to think about experimenting with my built in flash, because clearly its worth the effort...Just have to figure out how to suppress the amount of light an stuff?


Aye thanks TT. I've been trawling the interwebz for ideas for flashes. Deffo flash is the way to go. I've tried in the past and had very little success with sunlight, and certainly all of those "awesome" macro photos you see wherever (magazines etc) are done with flashes. 

The technique I use (and loads of others) is to use a quick shutter speed; as you're using flash shutter speed is irrelevant and a slower one can only _add_ to motion blur. So like 1/200. A low ISO (100-200) and a medium aperture (F/9-13). Then use the flash on whatever power necassary (full power in the case above), fine tuning by changing aperture, and diffusing using milk bottles and the white gel and such 

I am reasonably sure with some perhaps wider apertures you could get some nice shots with just the onboard flash? *goes off to see*


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> I am reasonably sure with some perhaps wider apertures you could get some nice shots with just the onboard flash? *goes off to see*


Yeh definitely... these were taken just now. Onboard flash used, with the milk bottle diffuser as per the picture above. Flash Exposure Compensation on 0 (ie... normal), but widened the aperture to 7:




























No comments on composition please :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol. Purely exposure


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow Ash, those are pretty damn great! :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

That's a sexy Strawberry Ash:blush:

On Board flash has its limitations for sure, but those images look nice.

My problem is that im always out in the field, and i am just a few seconds away from taking a shot, of whatever i might come upon. Although I could set up some macro shots in my back garden this year, for when all those lovely bugs come to call on my Blackberry bush:whistling2: I just need to set up with the flash, and practice 1st, with different levels of light/flash.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow Ash, those are pretty damn great! :2thumb:


Thanks Colin  Hope you're ok...



Testudo Man said:


> That's a sexy Strawberry Ash:blush:
> 
> On Board flash has its limitations for sure, but those images look nice.
> 
> My problem is that im always out in the field, and i am just a few seconds away from taking a shot, of whatever i might come upon. Although I could set up some macro shots in my back garden this year, for when all those lovely bugs come to call on my Blackberry bush:whistling2: I just need to set up with the flash, and practice 1st, with different levels of light/flash.


Aint it just? :lol2: Tasty too. 

Yeh I totally know what you mean, if you're out doing _other_ shots and then want to do a macro one, it's harder. But I don't tend to walk about with my macro lens on to do "other" shots so I went out specially with the milk carton, haha. To be fair it's pretty flat, could fit into a bag easily and then pops onto the lens. But yeh, practice makes perfect. I'd totally recommend: 1/200, ISO 100, F/9, flash at full power. Take a test shot and adjust aperture as necassary 

(also... this is why I post in photo section not wildlife section, I'm too geeky for this section :Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Thanks Colin  Hope you're ok...


Im good thanks Ash, getting back to normal now, & got myself a job on Thurday! :2thumb: x


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Im good thanks Ash, getting back to normal now, & got myself a job on Thurday! :2thumb: x


Awesome, good stuff Colin


----------

